# Need help with a Cajun recipe



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Mom used to make shrimp in a white sauce that had celery and onions in it, along with cayenne and coarse black pepper and salt among other things.

The white sauce contained no milk at all. Anyone make a guess what this dish is so I can find the recipe?


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

shrimp in a white sauce with celery, onions, and peppers. creole recipe?
the first thing i thought of was shrimp creole in a white roux. but my recipe has tomatoes. i guess you could leave out the tomato. pretty easy to make except cleaning the shrimp. make a white roux, set aside. saute veggies. add shrimp. four minutes and add the roux. is this it?
jack
edit; like i said, my creole recipe has tomatoes but your post said cajun so no tomato. right?


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

You can buy dairy free alfredo sauce the add your fav cajun seasonings and it's done.

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## Sc1006 (Apr 11, 2010)

Our shrimp etouffee recipe comes out with an off white color. Crawfish has its color from the fat with the tails and the amount of cayenne in it. Also have a shrimp, corn, and andouille soup. More like a chowder. Use cream of mushroom and cream cheese. Normally call my parents on Sunday eve. When I talk to my mom, I’ll see what she say.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Sc1006 said:


> Our shrimp etouffee recipe comes out with an off white color. Crawfish has its color from the fat with the tails and the amount of cayenne in it. Also have a shrimp, corn, and andouille soup. More like a chowder. Use cream of mushroom and cream cheese. Normally call my parents on Sunday eve. When I talk to my mom, I’ll see what she say.


That shrimp etouffee sounds like it might be it. Thanks.


----------

